

San Francisco's pee problem is beyond stenchy - wyclif
http://www.latimes.com/local/abcarian/la-me-0828-abcarian-sf-urine-20150828-column.html

======
wyclif
San Francisco always has that unique aroma of urine, patchouli oil, and pot.

